# NH TL90 FEL Issue



## 63buglover (Feb 19, 2020)

Last fall I bought a 2005 NH TL90 with a 52LB loader using joystick control. I used the tractor brush hogging for several hours this fall with the attachment plate off the front of the loader (long story). During that time the loader boom seemingly worked normally. I'm not sure of the last time I had it at full height was, but it was shortly before I remounted the attachment plate & bucket. Last weekend I remounted the attachment plate on the loader. While doing so, I found the pistons that rotate the bucket were slightly out of sync. To mount the plate I had to attach one piston, then move it from half contraction to near full contraction in order to get the other piston to line up. At no time were any hydro lines opened.
I found in short order that rotation of the bucket is fine, but I can't raise the loader up above the level of the hood... less than half it's normal lift height. When it gets to that point, the tractor is put under load just as if you were at the max lift position, or as if one of the remotes were activated with nothing attached to them. It makes no difference if the bucket is rotated to any angle. The hydro oil is at normal level and the remote levers are in the center "off" position. I currently have nothing attached to the other remotes. The rear lift seems fine, it will still lift the brush hog all the way up. The "draft" lever should have no effect on the loader, but I've tried the loader with that lever in several positions also. It also made no difference if the tractor was cold or at operating temp.
I'm at a loss and so are a couple of friends that have newer and older versions of 90hp NH's with loaders. They've never ran into the issue.
Any thoughts???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like something that may happen after a vigorous workout like bushhogging. You may have a loose hydraulic coupling at the bulkhead where your front end loader hoses plug into your tractor remotes. They may all look like they are connected properly, but one may not be seated properly causing the oil flow to quit as the boom is raised up. Hopefully its as easy as that! It doesn't cost anything to check.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogobill may have nailed it!! See attached.


----------



## 63buglover (Feb 19, 2020)

I had looked at the QD's at the valve body previously (also checking to be sure the joystick was moving the valve as it should), and wiggled each hose with a fair amount of force. But last night I gave a good hard tug on each one, and one popped off! I didn't have a chance to re-attach it last night, but hopefully will get home tonight before dark to clean it, reconnect it and test it. The internal part of the QD that should be clean is quite dirty, so it's been semi loose quite a while, and finally loosened enough to shut the ball valve. I'd guessing it will work after I reconnect it.
With my old skid loader, the boom just wouldn't have worked at all, as the boom cylinders are in a simple parallel hydro circuit. But I'm guessing that half of the valve body was reaching the pressure max at the time the other half of the circuit reached about halfway.
Thank you guys for the help..... fingers crossed. I'll find out in a couple of hours or so hopefully.


----------



## 63buglover (Feb 19, 2020)

BigT said:


> Pogobill may have nailed it!! See attached.


I saw that video a hour or so after making the post, and it inspired me to pull HARD on the hoses when I got home. I don't know why I never found that video when searching a couple of weeks ago - I must have just worded my search differently. I've never had a QD come loose like that, but have had them pop loose as soon as I put pressure on the circuit if I didn't have them connected tightly to start with, but these connectors haven't been touched since Sept. for sure and I don't know how long before that, as it come from a farm where the owner had passed away a year or more before I bought it. Dunno... gonna wrap this up so I can go home & try it.... Thanks guys... John


----------



## 63buglover (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, that WAS the problem!! Thank you for your help, Pogobill & BigT! Have a good weekend...John


----------

